# Mac, Procut CR-630, SignCut-X2



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been trying to get my plotter to work for nearly 10 hours and I don't know what I am doing. 

I've attempted to install all the drivers that came with the Signcut - X2 software but I can't get it to work.


Can anybody give me a set by step on how to set up my mac to get this thing running? 


Edit: I'm running Mac 10.5.4 with an intel processor


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

You will need to download the Mac driver for the USB connection on this cutter.

Here is where you can download the correct driver: Virtual COM Port Drivers
Notice that there is an Intel chipset version and a PowerPC version, so make sure you download the correct one. Once installed and with the USB cable plugged in, SignCut should list a Device selection that looks something like: /dev/cu.USBSerial00000


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

kenimes said:


> You will need to download the Mac driver for the USB connection on this cutter.
> 
> Here is where you can download the correct driver: Virtual COM Port Drivers
> Notice that there is an Intel chipset version and a PowerPC version, so make sure you download the correct one. Once installed and with the USB cable plugged in, SignCut should list a Device selection that looks something like: /dev/cu.USBSerial00000


Ken you are the answer man. I admire the way you help fellow members with such ease and expertise. ... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I am still fairly green when it comes to the T-shirt industry, but if there is anything I can assist with when it comes to the equipment, I am more than happy to share my knowledge.

Thank you


----------

